# Information about Visa from Egypt to Australia



## Jehan (Sep 19, 2010)

My husband lives in Egypt and i live in Australia. We applied for a partner visa but just found out it was refused, simply because they did not beleive that our marraige was for real. We handed in all the correct documents got an A.O.S. We are know in the process of having it reveiwed buy the tribunal here in Australia. Has anybody been through this process that could give us some information about how long it takes and what happens during this processs. Thanking you to anyone that can help.

Jehan


----------



## RioGirl13 (Sep 21, 2010)

Jehan said:


> My husband lives in Egypt and i live in Australia. We applied for a partner visa but just found out it was refused, simply because they did not beleive that our marraige was for real. We handed in all the correct documents got an A.O.S. We are know in the process of having it reveiwed buy the tribunal here in Australia. Has anybody been through this process that could give us some information about how long it takes and what happens during this processs. Thanking you to anyone that can help.
> 
> Jehan


Hi Jehan,
First of all, I am sorry to hear this news. I too am going through the visa wait for my husband via the Aussie Embassy in Cairo. We just finished our interview last week at the embassy and are now awaiting a decision. 

To assist me and my husband with the visa process was our Migration Agent Robert Chelliah along with his wiofe Leela who is based in Perth but also works in Singapore and Kuala Lumpur. He has nearly 30 years experience on assisting with visas. I heard that he is very good on the appeals process. also His website is here... www;austmigration;com;au

I recommend that you get in contact with him and advise him of your situation. I'm not sure where you are based but he also has Skype so he can chat with you online. Please don't feel pressured by me to consider his services. All I can say is that he has been very helpful with me and my husband to date and all we are doing now is awaiting a decision. He is highly regarded by his peers (being other Migration agensts). You can see this on the follozing forum link;

[Competing site removed by Moderator] sorry but the site won't let me post a full website link. just put dots in 

May I ask how long you had to wait until you received a decision? Who also made the decision for you and your hubby's visa?

Should you need anymore info, please let me know.

Kind Regards,
Rio


----------



## Jehan (Sep 19, 2010)

*Thankyou Rio*

Thnkyou for your information on the immigration officer. We have already sent our review in to the Immigration Tribunal (this will take another 10 months), but i will keep him in mind just incase we need more help. My husband Mohamed and I put our visa to the embassy in May 2010 we got our deceision September 8th. About a month after the interview we got our answer. Mohamed's interviewing officer was a woman named Mary Antoniou, she drilled him really hard with question's. But we think she had already made her dec when she asked Mohamed about my past. I had been married before and she frowned apon that, and because of Mohamed's answer, he said that he knew about my past but we (me and Mohamed) didn't talk about it because whats in the past does not matter. She was also not happy because of the job i had, i am 2ic for Liquorland, and that's when she brought up the religion side of it. I myself didn't think that our lives together is based on what job i have or my past. I have had this job for many years and Mohamed has excepted that. I live in Morayfield just outside of Brisbane. May i asked where in Egypt your husband lives? Mohamed lives in Alexandria. I have been to Egypt twice, and because we have to wait another 10months to see each other i am going back in Febuary, I love it there. I do wish you both all the luck. If you have any more question's please ask. Take care.

Kind reguard's

Jehan


















RioGirl13 said:


> Hi Jehan,
> First of all, I am sorry to hear this news. I too am going through the visa wait for my husband via the Aussie Embassy in Cairo. We just finished our interview last week at the embassy and are now awaiting a decision.
> 
> To assist me and my husband with the visa process was our Migration Agent Robert Chelliah along with his wiofe Leela who is based in Perth but also works in Singapore and Kuala Lumpur. He has nearly 30 years experience on assisting with visas. I heard that he is very good on the appeals process. also His website is here... www;austmigration;com;au
> ...


----------



## RioGirl13 (Sep 21, 2010)

*No worries...Anytime Jehan*

Hi Jehan,
Sorry about the late reply. I was sick whilst overseas and have just came back to Oz, Perth to be exact. My internet connection overseas was not that good.

I'm sorry to hear the reason for the refusal based on those grounds. My husband is actually not Egyptian, he is Tunisian. As there is no embassy in Tunisia, we conducted the interview at the embassy in Cairo. I too am hoping for a decision quickly and hoping for a yes decision.

May I ask whether you have spent much time with him in Egypt? As Australia is so far away and I also have work commitments, I believe this could be a problem but that doesn't stop me and hubby chatting and calling each other every day. We know each other's program and always just chat in general.

I don't your job should be taken into account when making the decision as I have seen many people of your husband's background working in nightclubs, pubs, etc. The fact is that you have a steady job which is good. 10 months seem to be such a long time for an appeal. Can you not shorten the waiting time for this process?

My husband and I also lodged our application in May 2010 but in the last week of May. We had our interview on September 14th. I hope we too can also receive an answer within the same time period you specified. Did Mary provide you with any feedback from the interview or you just had to wait until the decision was made? Who was your case officer? And how did they communicate the decision to you?

I'm based in Perth although I am orginally from Brisbane. My parents moved over here when I was a youngster.

Anyway, here is my email address as we can communicate more if you'd like. 
[email protected] You and me seem to be battling against all odds. I also have another girlfriend is currently in the process of awaiting a decision too for her Tunisian husband. It's so hard for us being so distant from them whether it be Egypt or Tunisia. I must say Egypt was beautiful! After the interview, hubby and I toured around Cairo. Time was limited to tour outside of Cairo as we went back to Tunisia to see family.

Rio 



Jehan said:


> Thnkyou for your information on the immigration officer. We have already sent our review in to the Immigration Tribunal (this will take another 10 months), but i will keep him in mind just incase we need more help. My husband Mohamed and I put our visa to the embassy in May 2010 we got our deceision September 8th. About a month after the interview we got our answer. Mohamed's interviewing officer was a woman named Mary Antoniou, she drilled him really hard with question's. But we think she had already made her dec when she asked Mohamed about my past. I had been married before and she frowned apon that, and because of Mohamed's answer, he said that he knew about my past but we (me and Mohamed) didn't talk about it because whats in the past does not matter. She was also not happy because of the job i had, i am 2ic for Liquorland, and that's when she brought up the religion side of it. I myself didn't think that our lives together is based on what job i have or my past. I have had this job for many years and Mohamed has excepted that. I live in Morayfield just outside of Brisbane. May i asked where in Egypt your husband lives? Mohamed lives in Alexandria. I have been to Egypt twice, and because we have to wait another 10months to see each other i am going back in Febuary, I love it there. I do wish you both all the luck. If you have any more question's please ask. Take care.
> 
> Kind reguard's
> 
> Jehan


----------



## Jehan (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi Rio, thanks for the reply. I have added you to my msn hope to talk to you soon. Take care 
Jehan










RioGirl13 said:


> Hi Jehan,
> Sorry about the late reply. I was sick whilst overseas and have just came back to Oz, Perth to be exact. My internet connection overseas was not that good.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear the reason for the refusal based on those grounds. My husband is actually not Egyptian, he is Tunisian. As there is no embassy in Tunisia, we conducted the interview at the embassy in Cairo. I too am hoping for a decision quickly and hoping for a yes decision.
> ...


----------



## carmen25 (Aug 18, 2011)

*How long will it take?*

Hi Girls,

My husband also had an interview with this lady called Mary Antoniou and apparently she wasnt nice at all  Lots and lots of questions and also repeating questions to make sure the story was straight. He had his interview in late June 2011. However, after this all went very quiet. So we contacted the case officer about the outcome of the interview. She said all they were waiting on were the two documents that we were aware of before the interview. Nothing new. We have handed in all the outstanding documents, but now the case officer (from Cairo, Egypt) has misteriously gone completely silent. Dont know what is going on and panicking a bit  

I was also wondering how long did it take you girls to receive your application decision and how was it conveyed. Also who was your case officer?

I also know of lots of couples who just apply and get here within months under the same circumstances of partner visa (but from different country e.g. India). I dont know why it is different for Egypt??

Your reply is highly appriciated. Thank you!

PS I hope/pray that both of you are with you husbands now. 



Jehan said:


> Thnkyou for your information on the immigration officer. We have already sent our review in to the Immigration Tribunal (this will take another 10 months), but i will keep him in mind just incase we need more help. My husband Mohamed and I put our visa to the embassy in May 2010 we got our deceision September 8th. About a month after the interview we got our answer. Mohamed's interviewing officer was a woman named Mary Antoniou, she drilled him really hard with question's. But we think she had already made her dec when she asked Mohamed about my past. I had been married before and she frowned apon that, and because of Mohamed's answer, he said that he knew about my past but we (me and Mohamed) didn't talk about it because whats in the past does not matter. She was also not happy because of the job i had, i am 2ic for Liquorland, and that's when she brought up the religion side of it. I myself didn't think that our lives together is based on what job i have or my past. I have had this job for many years and Mohamed has excepted that. I live in Morayfield just outside of Brisbane. May i asked where in Egypt your husband lives? Mohamed lives in Alexandria. I have been to Egypt twice, and because we have to wait another 10months to see each other i am going back in Febuary, I love it there. I do wish you both all the luck. If you have any more question's please ask. Take care.
> 
> Kind reguard's
> 
> Jehan


----------

